# Show us your face



## koukouvagia

Don't you wish you knew what we all look like?  We share beautiful pictures of our food and stories about our lives and none of ourselves.  I have picture of each one of you in my mind but of course that's all imagined.  So if you're willing and able please share photos of yourself here!

I warn you though, I'm extremely private of my online postings and I am probably going to erase all these photos by tomorrow.  This is me


----------



## koukouvagia

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

You are beautiful .


----------



## kuan

Here is an old picture. I have since grown my hair out (again)





  








kuan_after_work1.jpg




__
kuan


__
Feb 17, 2010


__
cheftalk-community
member-pics


----------



## kuan

Koukouvagia said:


> Don't you wish you knew what we all look like? We share beautiful pictures of our food and stories about our lives and none of ourselves. I have picture of each one of you in my mind but of course that's all imagined. So if you're willing and able please share photos of yourself here!
> 
> I warn you though, I'm extremely private of my online postings and I am probably going to erase all these photos by tomorrow. This is me


You need to warn us before you post that you are so good looking.


----------



## koukouvagia

Oh no I can't handle compliments but thank you. But vanity is not the point!

I want a well deserved cigar now.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Koukouvagia , Miss KK, I gotta tell ya... that's a very close picture of you I had in my minds-eye, but I thought that you were a cellist somehow... my sister is superb with the violin and piano, me I'm every thing else that's loud /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

@kuan I really like your hair cut short ... the cigar... well so long as it's a 'good one' I enjoy the aroma

I'll have to think about that one for a bit Miss KK, I too am very private on the internet front... although I have posted elsewhere photograghs of myself as a child, so maybe I could do that here too. I'll go looking for them in my files...


----------



## koukouvagia

That's awesome kgirl, it's interesting to know how each of us pictures one another. 

I'm with you on the privacy, that's why I will remove them tomorrow and also request that nobody quotes my pictures in their replies thnx!


----------



## pollopicu

...........


----------



## theaterman

Interesting idea for a 'thread' starter. Since I do a LOT of photography I usually hide from cameras! But since you asked:

The 'standard P.R.' shot - a recent candid at the Brooklyn Museum





  








louis.jpg




__
theaterman


__
May 2, 2014








Acting job (played a psychotic Lt. Col. guilty of war crimes)-





  








louis2army.jpg




__
theaterman


__
May 2, 2014








At a poetry event a year ago.





  








NuyoricanPoets2013.jpg




__
theaterman


__
May 2, 2014








Presenting awards at theatre-awards event





  








LouisExec_w.jpg




__
theaterman


__
May 2, 2014


----------



## genemachine

You asked for it... The GeneMachine chilling at the spa:





  








Chilling at the spa....jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 2, 2014


__
1


----------



## pollopicu

Gene, from your posts I always envisioned you much older. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

It is indeed funny how we perceive people just from chatting online.


----------



## genemachine

Pollopicu said:


> Gene, from your posts I always envisioned you much older. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> It is indeed funny how we perceive people just from chatting online.


Hehe, what - grey-haired already? I mean, I am closing in on 40 there... But thanks for the compliment /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## french fries

Pollopicu said:


> Gene, from your posts I always envisioned you much older. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> It is indeed funny how we perceive people just from chatting online.


Truth be told @Pollopicu, I long thought you were an older man with a large beer belly (don't ask me why, I cannot explain it). I was quite shocked when I saw your pictures in this thread! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I also thought that Gene was older!


----------



## pollopicu

French Fries said:


> Truth be told @Pollopicu, I long thought you were an older man with a large beer belly (don't ask me why, I cannot explain it). I was quite shocked when I saw your pictures in this thread! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> I also thought that Gene was older!


haha! I think that's hilarious! It's cool, I think I can live with that perception. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## genemachine

All the misconceptions we invariably build aside - I think this is a really nice thread. Great to see you all in person for a change!

And, I have to admit, I always pictured Pollopicu as male, too. Grizzled guy running a seaside restaurant, with deep folds along the eyes from glinting into the sunset every day. My apologies /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## pollopicu

GeneMachine said:


> All the misconceptions we invariably build aside - I think this is a really nice thread. Great to see you all in person for a change!
> 
> And, I have to admit, I always pictured Pollopicu as male, too. Grizzled guy running a seaside restaurant, with deep folds along the eyes from glinting into the sunset every day. My apologies /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


lol, I'm having such a good chuckle at that. I'm picturing the guy from Gortons fisherman.










I'm dying laughing.

I do think this is a great idea for a thread too. I believe when you can see who you're talking to, the walls go down, and you tend to be more considerate in your replies to those people.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

shaka 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 5, 2014


----------



## teamfat

rainer.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 3, 2014


__
2











  








at_stove.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 3, 2014








Guess which one was taken in 1974 and which one was taken this century.


----------



## pollopicu

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I have to admit that I knew what PP looked like from other social media sites...


 yikes! do I have to look out for you? lol

Didn't realize you could since I don't have FB, twitter or Instagram... I don't know why I suddenly feel creeped out...

Aww teamfat, you look so sweet in the second picture 

First pic looks like something out national geographic. Cool.


----------



## chicagoterry

It's pretty awful but it's the only picture I have of myself without anyone else in the frame...making pierogies with friends. And plenty of wine.

I also don't know how to make it smaller.


----------



## kuan

theaterman said:


> Acting job (played a psychotic Lt. Col. guilty of war crimes)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louis2army.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> theaterman
> 
> 
> __
> May 2, 2014


This is awesome.


----------



## jake t buds

Koukouvagia, I will admit I thought you were older and more "greek." Whatever the hell that means. But you are very young, but speak with maturity. That's a compliment. You are very brave. Please don't take my comments the wrong way.

There is no way in hell I'll post a pic of me here. Or anywhere for that matter. I'd rather have a coffee or a meal with people here and leave it at that. Hopefully they won't bring their smartphone.

Cheers -


----------



## petemccracken

P.McCracken_000.jpg




__
petemccracken


__
May 3, 2014












  








Chef McCracken.Headshot.jpg




__
petemccracken


__
May 3, 2014








An a "working photo"


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@PeteMcCracken you have an ear ring? I'm shocked! so tell me, is your avatar YOU?


----------



## petemccracken

No to the ear ring, it is on the tree /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif and, yes, my avatar is me in my restaurant kitchen, um, 4 years ago...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

thumbsup.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 26, 2014


----------



## petemccracken

Pete and Wanda.JPG




__
petemccracken


__
May 3, 2014


__
1







Here's a throwback of my wife and me when we were actively teaching C/W couples


----------



## genemachine

ChicagoTerry said:


> It's pretty awful but it's the only picture I have of myself without anyone else in the frame...making pierogies with friends. And plenty of wine.
> 
> I also don't know how to make it smaller.


That whole kitchen, everything, is so beautifully oldschool! Really comfortable, a home. Now send me some of those pierogies! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine

PeteMcCracken said:


> P.McCracken_000.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petemccracken
> 
> 
> __
> May 3, 2014


 Whatever you are running for, you got my vote there.


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
May 3, 2014







Nice idea, this is me and my youngest, last summer in the small harbor at the end of the road.


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
May 3, 2014







this is what 37 years in the kitchen will do to ya. Going to Spain for a week next week for nothing but relaxation, maybe Ill look more nornal after that.


----------



## genemachine

Lagom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> lagom
> 
> 
> __
> May 3, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what 37 years in the kitchen will do to ya. Going to Spain for a week next week for nothing but relaxation, maybe Ill look more nornal after that.


Hah, remember the promised relaxation time around the Oktoberfest in northern bavaria. Got the chickens and rabbits set up by now. Lots of potatoes in the ground which should be ready by then - Bamberger, La Ratte, Vitellotte and some more. We should be all ready for some relaxed cooking, eating and drinking with all local and fresh stuff by then


----------



## lagom

Im looking forward to it Gene, Im bringing sill, crisp bread, grav lax and some moose, cant wait till september, plus the new car I ordered should be here by then so it will need a road trip to streach its legs, what better place than the autoban.


----------



## genemachine

The autobahn down here from north is probably one with the least speed restrictions, so you can turn it up to 11  

September generally is harvest season for my garden, so we should be drowning in potatoes, onions, corn, beans, salads, tomatoes, chilis and so on... So I can supply the fresh ingredients. Looking forward to having you here!


----------



## lagom

Excellent. Ill take the overnight ferry from Göteborg and begin my drive in Kiel. Soon as I hit the AB ill light the afterburners. Alas that I diddnt order the AMG pack but Ill still have almost 200 hp of good German diesel under the hood so Ill have fun.


----------



## genemachine

Oh my, you got a Daimler? I used to write patent applications for Daimler and  AMG.... Pretty sure your exhaust system and your fuel injection is running on patents written by me


----------



## butzy

Some of you definitely look different than I imagined!

I normally prefer to make pictures. Don't really like to be in them.

I got a very recent one though, with some clients at the bar (taken yesterday, I am the off-colour one /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif)

.




  








IMG-20140502-WA0000.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 3, 2014


__
1


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
May 3, 2014


__
1






I boughtan E220 blue efficency diesel estate wagon, got most of the bells and whistles except for the AMG and sunroof. I was going to get another volvo v70 but i havent had a merc in a while and its time. Getting to old to zip around in bmw' s , they arent as confortable

And here is a pick from dinner a few weeks ago, thats zebra on the plate behind that corn cob.


----------



## chefross

me.jpg




__
chefross


__
May 3, 2014


__
2







A week ago with our famous maple syrup


----------



## pollopicu

ChicagoTerry said:


> It's pretty awful but it's the only picture I have of myself without anyone else in the frame...making pierogies with friends. And plenty of wine.
> 
> I also don't know how to make it smaller.


This is a great photo chicagoterry. It looks so colonial.


----------



## pollopicu

PeteMcCracken said:


> Pete and Wanda.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petemccracken
> 
> 
> __
> May 3, 2014
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a throwback of my wife and me when we were actively teaching C/W couples


Pete, you look like JR from Dallas in this photo lol great pic.


----------



## chicagoterry

It is a very comfortable, old school dining room but it is not my apartment in the picture. I am at a friend's for what has become a semi-annual pierogi-making party. We make hundreds of them with various fillings, some traditional, some not. My apartment is almost as crammed with odd, old thrift store serving pieces.


----------



## kuan

@ChicagoTerry I must say that looks like a magazine photo.


----------



## kuan

Chefross said:


> me.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefross
> 
> 
> __
> May 3, 2014
> 
> 
> __
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A week ago with our famous maple syrup


Uh... "look at what I have and I'm not sharing?"

Nice. No I mean it.


----------



## petalsandcoco

A Selfie I took just now....yikes !





  








009.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 3, 2014


__
2


----------



## flipflopgirl

Not fair!

My computer got eaten a few months ago and Mr IT suggested I just replace with a new PC.

He is still trying to retrieve a lifetime of pix and recipes from my old one.

Not charging so will have to be patient.

Great pix everyone will admit some people I had pegged but others were a complete surprise.

Will take some out of frames and get them scanned into a file folder to share with ya'll.

mimi

FYI Windows 8 is a nitemare to learn.

By all means avoid this upgrade.

m.


----------



## lagom

@chefross Now thats my kind of hair cut. Real maple syrup, alas a rare item here in Sweden. Its one of the items on my mom's shopping list for her visit here in the summer, right next to fruit loops and Jif peanut butter


----------



## chrisbelgium

View media item 98547 Some 50 years ago.

View media item 98546 Some more kilos later.

Last picture taken in a bistro in France, just over the border. What do we learn from this picture?

1. Gourmands should avoid O'Neill shirts.

2. The French make horrible fries!


----------



## genemachine

ChrisBelgium said:


> View media item 98547 Some 50 years ago.


 Right before making a stew, I presume? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium

hahahaha! you're so cruel Gene.


----------



## genemachine

Just pragmatic. I love my animals... but in the end, them's good eatin'....


----------



## koukouvagia

Wow what an overwhelming response y'all! This is the most pleasant morning I've had in weeks, it's so wonderful to see all your smiling faces!

@kuan I thought you were older, much older! Looks like you're celebrating after a gig 

@Pollopicu I thought you were older, I'm loving the work uniform and I don't know where you are but it's beautiful! But no dark features for me, I'm a blondie.

@theaterman welcome to the forum!

@GeneMachine that's gangsta!

@teamfat I love the echo between those 2 pics. Same pose!

@ChicagoTerry not what I pictured at all! I was thinking dark curly hair, love this picture!

@jake t buds uhm, thanks? I guess that's better than looking old and sounding immature lol

@PeteMcCracken Hi!! This is exactly what I thought you looked like!

@kaneohegirlinaz Yup, cute as a button!!


----------



## lagom

@ chefross. Do you ship international? Planning a yankee pancake breakfast for the 5th of july, nice to have some of the real thing.


----------



## koukouvagia

@Lagom you look happy to me, what a wonderful place to live!

@butzy not what I expected at all!

@Chefross maple syrup selfie nice! I thought you were retired, still wearing your coat!

@petalsandcoco you're a girl?? You learn something new every day, beautiful!

@ChrisBelgium Wow, I thought you were much much older!


----------



## nicko

2007 Me and my lovely wife Colleen at La Tour D'argent in Paris





  








DSCF0364.JPG




__
nicko


__
May 3, 2014


__
1







With my dad roasting a pig.





  








DSCF1251.JPG




__
nicko


__
May 3, 2014


__
1







With ChefTalk's very own Jim one of the greatest guys I know and a good friend.





  








P1000141.JPG




__
nicko


__
May 3, 2014








Photo taken by my wife at the Paris opera house





  








DSCN0121.JPG




__
nicko


__
May 3, 2014








Relaxing at a cafe with my wife in Paris





  








France-147.JPG




__
nicko


__
May 3, 2014








Hunting for pheasant





  








DSCF3059.JPG




__
nicko


__
May 3, 2014


----------



## genemachine

ChicagoTerry said:


> It is a very comfortable, old school dining room but it is not my apartment in the picture. I am at a friend's for what has become a semi-annual pierogi-making party. We make hundreds of them with various fillings, some traditional, some not. My apartment is almost as crammed with odd, old thrift store serving pieces.


Nice! Perhaps we should make another thread along the lines of "show your kitchen/dining room"?

My dining room is pretty much filled wall-to-wall with cookbooks, books on gardening and books on culinary history and anthropology.


----------



## lagom

Paris, im so envious of the everyday food you have there. I had a wonderful snack there 2 weeks ago and I got it in the airport during a layover. Even the airport food is good.


----------



## cheflayne

Koukouvagia said:


> it's so wonderful to see all your smiling faces!


I couldn't let the smiling faces have all the fun, so here is my counterpoint





  








king.png




__
cheflayne


__
May 3, 2014


__
1


----------



## genemachine

cheflayne said:


> I couldn't let the smiling faces have all the fun, so here is my counterpoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> king.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> cheflayne
> 
> 
> __
> May 3, 2014
> 
> 
> __
> 1


Hah, well. I just came home from a shopping trip on my bad-ass 50 ccm 50's-style retro scooter. I am somewhat envious there....


----------



## cheflayne

The best part of having the bike is where I live. I live in rural foothills close to Lake Tahoe, basically where everybody else rides to, I am already there. My commute is an uninterrupted 20 mile ride through beautiful scenery and puts a smile on my face every time.


----------



## kuan

Koukouvagia said:


> Wow what an overwhelming response y'all! This is the most pleasant morning I've had in weeks, it's so wonderful to see all your smiling faces!
> 
> @kuan I thought you were older, much older! Looks like you're celebrating after a gig


That was a few years back.  I will try to take a current one.


----------



## nicko

@cheflayne you look like a cool dude to hang out and have a beer.

@kuan You look like the coolest chef

@ChicagoTerry I agree with everyone else what a great photo you look lovely and it reminds me of Julia Child a bit.

@Koukouvagia You look Greek to me and of course we both post photos with some type of whole animal being roasted. Opah!

@PeteMcCracken So great to put a face to the name

@kaneohegirlinaz what a beautiful photo!

@GeneMachine Is it me or does Gene look like a Jedi Master?

@teamfat what mountain is that? I hope to meet you some day because I noticed two things about all your photos. 1.) you are always smiling and 2.) you are always cooking great food.

@petalsandcoco the photo is great but I just pictured you in the kitchen with pots all around and cooking up a storm. Lets see a food action shot. 

@ChrisBelgium so great to put a face to such a wonderful person and amazing cook

@Pollopicu You look like a serious cook with your clogs and snappy uniform.

@Chefross Looking good man! You are a true chef.


----------



## genemachine

Nicko said:


> @GeneMachine Is it me or does Gene look like a Jedi Master?


This *is*, in fact, the officially licensed Darth Vader (TM) bathrobe /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## genemachine

cheflayne said:


> The best part of having the bike is where I live. I live in rural foothills close to Lake Tahoe, basically where everybody else rides to, I am already there. My commute is an uninterrupted 20 mile ride through beautiful scenery and puts a smile on my face every time.


You know, you really kicked my ass over the edge now. I have been looking at getting a bike license for some time now, well.... This summer I gonna do it. No sense waiting any longer.

Also, the roads around here in the frankonian and palatinate jura in northern bavaria are beautiful, too. I NEED DAT BIKE!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

GeneMachine said:


> ... Nice! Perhaps we should make another thread along the lines of "show your kitchen/dining room"? ...
Click to expand...

That's another great idea from a great community! Let's get that ball rolling too... I'll start ...


----------



## billy10

Hi,

  My name is Bill and I have only just joined this Forum as now that I have retired to France I have time to cook at home ,and am really enjoying it, the reason I am replying to your mail is that Lake Tahoe and Caesars holds some very happy memories for me as 30 years ago I went on a trip there from Vegas where I was staying and saw Neil Sedaka and Joan Rivers at Caesars Palace, but most of all the scenary is probably some of the most stunning I have ever seen in my life , and my working life involved travelling to almost every corner of the world, you are very lucky to live there

Regards

Bill


----------



## teamfat

@Nicko that photo was taken on Mt. Rainer July of 1974. We didn't make the summit, the weather was too warm! The snow on the glaciers was getting all mushy, snow bridges were collapsing, not safe!

And I was wondering who would notice the similarity of the two photos.


----------



## koukouvagia

billy10 said:


> Hi,
> My name is Bill and I have only just joined this Forum as now that I have retired to France I have time to cook at home ,and am really enjoying it, the reason I am replying to your mail is that Lake Tahoe and Caesars holds some very happy memories for me as 30 years ago I went on a trip there from Vegas where I was staying and saw Neil Sedaka and Joan Rivers at Caesars Palace, but most of all the scenary is probably some of the most stunning I have ever seen in my life , and my working life involved travelling to almost every corner of the world, you are very lucky to live there
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bill


I've performed a lot of shows with Neil Sedaka years ago. Hehe. And a whole bunch with Clay Aiken.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Wow! really Miss KK, what a fun life


----------



## lagom

KK that is so cool, I love Neil Sedaka,never got to see him live.


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> @Nicko that photo was taken on Mt. Rainer July of 1974. We didn't make the summit, the weather was too warm! The snow on the glaciers was getting all mushy, snow bridges were collapsing, not safe!
> 
> And I was wondering who would notice the similarity of the two photos.


Nice one. I only safely viewed Mt. Rainier from a plane when flying from Frankfurt/Germany to San Diego. Brillant view on the whole mountain range there.


----------



## durangojo

Wow, so good to see everyone's smiling faces.....thank you kk for starting this thread and the brave souls that have shared so far....no surprise that everyone looks fairly normal and nice...surprises for me are like most others....i thought chris belguim was much much older and heavier and gene machine was a tad older and heftier as well with distinguishing salt and pepper hair. for some strange reason i thought chicagoterry was male.....that photo looks like it was lifted right off the cover of LIFE magazine....very retro and i agree with kk...very 'cooking with Julia looking.....
@petals.....you are a brave soul to post a selfie....i thought about it for a split second because i am having computer issues as well, but then thought better of it! for now, these photos will have to do...i'll try to find one with eyeballs....they are just a few years old.......not much has changed....my hair is a bit shorter and 'perkier'.....guess i'm shorter too'....here goes...




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
May 3, 2014







.....just kidding




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
May 3, 2014







.....still kidding




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
May 4, 2014







.....just a wee bit more kidding




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
May 3, 2014







.....bingo!


----------



## pollopicu

@Lagom I love the Orange chef coat. That's my color.

@ChrisBelgium you sort of look like what I imagined you. Perhaps i thought you a tad bit older. 

@Koukouvagia Thanks, that's my dining room view.

@Nicko love the picture you posted in front of the Paris Opera House, brings me back.

@cheflayne lol at the serious mug pic

@durangojo I always thought you were male /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## foodpump

edward & jane with sign.jpg




__
foodpump


__
May 3, 2014


__
1







Advertising pic....


----------



## nicko

@foodpump is that your place? Cool?

@Pollopicu your first photo is that in Paris?

@durangojo hey where did you get that photo of me and my morning coffee?

@Lagom I too love the chef coat.


----------



## pollopicu

@Nicko, yes. It was taken at le musee Carnavalet. A museum many tourists seem to overlook, but one of my favorite.


----------



## foodpump

Yup...All mine.  Hey, you want to help me replace the a/c filters and swap the burned out gu10 halogen bulbs in the dining room Sunday night?  ..


----------



## jake t buds

yes koukouvagia, that was a compliment. 

I would post a pic but don't think I've really embedded myself enough as a member of this community deserving a pic. I do in fact respect "community" and what it means.

I might be gone tomorrow and it won't matter. you are all great looking.


----------



## theaterman

kuan said:


> This is awesome.


A director I knew well later said to me, "You were just a little _too_ convincing."


----------



## chicagoterry

Wow, everyone, thank you for saying such nice things about the picture! I always dislike pictures of myself. It is a nice room, though.

I knew I would surprise some of you by being female.

Koukou--it's funny you say you pictured me with dark, curly hair--that's how I pictured you!

I pictured Petals & Coco as tiny and with short, dark hair, for some reason. Didn't at all expect long, blonde!

Durangojo & Pollopicu I was pretty close on, actually.

Funny, but I didn't have a lot of imaginary pictures of people here--although I did think Gene was older. Kaneohegirlinaz, I imagined as older, too, just from a few pop culture references she has made here and there in the past.

Flipflop Girl--I'm with you on Windows 8! I've had it since October and I still have to think my way through (or google) how to do things that were easy on XP and earlier versions. New Excel sucks, too. Can't wait to see pictures of you.

This was fun! Thanks for starting it Miss Koukou!


----------



## pollopicu

See, Koukou, ChicagoTerry pictured you with dark hair too. I wonder why that is?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@ChicagoTerry I knew that you were a gal, well, you and I have communicated in the past and I knew that...

as to me NOT being old, well, _I am everyone_...

folks from 'the islands' look at a minimum 10-15 years younger... it's the great environment!

I'll just say that I was born in the TERRITORY of Hawaii... HMMMM, chew on that for a minute /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Well I think you all look smashing ! Our personalities come through in our posts and it's easy to imagine what someone may look like. .

Glad the record is straight, I'm not a man. 

Everyday I have to wear my hair up in a ponytail , it's rare I wear it down.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

petalsandcoco said:


> ...Everyday I have to wear my hair up in a ponytail , it's rare I wear it down.


 Isn't that just the thing for us gals?

Rarely do I wear the hair down, but then husband says that he likes it pulled back and away from my face... just more real estate to kiss I suppose /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## genemachine

theaterman said:


> A director I knew well later said to me, "You were just a little _too_ convincing."


Hehe, nice one!

I need to find me some theater company around here again. I am not acting, myself, but I spent years building stages and designing and controlling the lighting for various amateur theater groups. Somehow stopped after I finished university.


----------



## koukouvagia

Pollopicu said:


> See, Koukou, ChicagoTerry pictured you with dark hair too. I wonder why that is?


Because my personality is dark and sinister? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

@durangojo you are much different than what I pictured - a very very tall woman with an apron. I don't know why I had you at 6' tall, perhaps because you know your stuff and I take you seriously. Lovely to see you!


----------



## genemachine

My girlfriend just shot another one....





  








10345852_695267110530713_6255272523093528631_n.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 4, 2014


----------



## genemachine

And that....





  








10277740_695268383863919_1843910160456605740_n.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 4, 2014


----------



## lagom

Gene, that rabbit is looking a might tasty.


----------



## genemachine

Having a smoke while surveying the rabbitses...





  








0H0cREL - Imgur.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 4, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Lagom said:


> Gene, that rabbit is looking a might tasty.


Still young, that one. Gotta wait for it to put on some more weight.


----------



## cerise

deleted!


----------



## pollopicu

GeneMachine said:


> And that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10277740_695268383863919_1843910160456605740_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> May 4, 2014


The most adorable thing..


----------



## chrisbelgium

Some of you thought I was a lot older than the picture I already posted (which is only a few years old).

Here's today's selfie from "moi au naturel"; wrinkles, bags under the eyes, grey hair and un unmistakable "clochard" look. But I have an excuse; I'm 64 years old! You normally would find the glasses somewhere halfway my nose.

View media item 98622View media item 98623


----------



## cerise

deleted.


----------



## genemachine

Pollopicu said:


> The most adorable thing..


She's gonna breed, so I can allow some attachment there....


----------



## mtullius

jake t buds said:


> There is no way in hell I'll post a pic of me here. Or anywhere for that matter.


So your avatar is not you?  Mine is. I finally found a small pic I like so I'm putting it on all my online stuff.


----------



## butzy

I love all those pictures!

Tried to find an action shot of myself:

Think this is quite a proper one /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif





  








scan me beer mozambique.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 4, 2014








And maybe these ones:





  








P1010298.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 4, 2014











  








P1010298.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 4, 2014











  








P1010299.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 4, 2014











  








P1010300.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 4, 2014











  








P1010301.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 4, 2014








edited 05/05: to get one row of pictures as was the original idea


----------



## pollopicu

.


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, you still look in your early 50's..about 52. Not too shaby..


----------



## durangojo

On some strange level with all the responses to the photos posted, i am reminded of the father who sent each of his five children a card that read, "don't tell the others, but you're my favorite". [emoji]128521[/emoji][emoji]9786[/emoji]️

@kuan....you look like you have just received some very great news...an award, a degree, a promotion, but my hunch(maybe it's the cigar) is that of proud papa..nice chef coat...looks comfy
@lagom..i think you look perfectly beautiful....you wear your 37 years of service quite well..love your coat color as well as your dinner shirt....love to see men wear colors!
@cheflayne....a different 'look that cooks' and one that seems to suit your alter ego....nice bike!
@pollopicu...your snazzy chef shot stance reminds me a bit of a bullfighter before walking into the ring, which is apropos for what we do..definitely a 'look that cooks'.
@petals...wow....love the new hairdo....suits you well
@ nicko....it's a picture of a recent birthday card that i took with my phone camera some days it's a pot full....some days its a bathtub full!
@ jake...is that like the tree in the forest question?...no pressure, but if you were gone tomorrow (and one day you'll be right)then we would all just be deprived....just that simple
@teamfat....same great smile 40 years apart
@ kk...me, 6 ft tall?..wow....i would so love to have legs that went on for miles...maybe next life.....i remember you mentioning once that you were a blondie, so no surprise there...somehow i thought your eyes might be green or hazel...not sure why...never pictured you as the stereotypical dark greek though.

not to be pushy, but where oh where are all the others? FF? Ordo? Phatch? Eastshores? Chefbuba? Kokopuffs? Come on in...the water's fine!


----------



## jake t buds

durangojo said:


> @ jake...is that like the tree in the forest question?...no pressure, but if you were gone tomorrow (and one day you'll be right)then we would all just be deprived....just that simple
> 
> not to be pushy, but where oh where are all the others? FF? Ordo? Phatch? Eastshores? Chefbuba? Kokopuffs? Come on in...the water's fine!


Thanks for thinking you'd be deprived in seeing my (old) ugly mug. I've also gone through this post three times and haven't found anything posted by 'durangojo'.

So, um. Where's your pic? You post one and I'll consider…um….ok….maybe. But only if the others you mentioned do the same.

It's like a nude beach. Everybody naked? Ok. Not everybody? Not ok.


----------



## durangojo

Post # 73......
I apologize if i stepped over and outside the box or hit a nerve....just another one of my good intentioned but failed attempts with humor.. : cool:

joey
okay, you got me jake...i'm busted.... first three pics in my post are not really me


----------



## jake t buds

Holy crap. I totally missed post #73

I humbly remove myself from the conversation with my tail between my legs. 

Sorry durangojo.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

jake t buds said:


> ...I humbly remove myself from the conversation with my tail between my legs....


 NOOO! Stay, sit, have a drink, talk...


----------



## koukouvagia

Nobody should feel pressure to share a pic. Participate If you like but everyone's privacy will be respected. I don't wish this to be stressful on anyone.


----------



## teamfat

Don't tell the others, but you are all my favorite.

Actually I really like @Koukouvagia posing by the grill, it instantly reminded me of the quote "Food should be entered into with abandon ..."

And that picture from @ChicagoTerry - hard to say why, but it just makes you want to BE there.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

shaka 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 5, 2014


----------



## french fries




----------



## lagom

Spot pn FF. Your a little bit Syd Barrett in that grilling pic yourself there FF, pre insanity of course.


----------



## chrisbelgium

There's always a little danger when posting your face on the internet. I know those filthy Photoshoppers!

Before you know it, Nicko starts to look like.... Superchef!





  








NickoTheGreek.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 5, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

@kaneohegirlinaz love the hand gestures and the explosions, rock on.

@French Fries it's nice to meet my favorite fellow home cook who's taught me how to make the best roast pork ever! Honestly half the time I can't remember whether you're a man or a woman but that's settled.

@Nicko I pose by whole animals but I don't ever eat any of the spit roasted lamb. Nope, don't really like it. The others go crazy for it though, I eat everything else on the day, pastitsio, salad, tzatziki, spinach pie, and sausage.


----------



## nicko

@ChrisBelgium - Ahhh the thought of me in blue tights. The cape I could go for after seeing @GeneMachine looking all Jedi I could go for that look to.


----------



## pollopicu

FF, I never imagined you to look like that. Thought you weere much older, and different looking.


----------



## flipflopgirl

image.jpg




__
flipflopgirl


__
May 5, 2014








Ok.
Hope this works.
Removed a pix from the frame and went from there.
Me with my sibs.
I am the last one on right.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

It worked!
Wow is that empowering or what?

:level: :beer:

m!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ChrisBelgium said:


> Superchef!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickoTheGreek.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> May 5, 2014


@Nicko

I hope that you 'saved' this to a folder on your computer!

This should be your new avatar!!!

I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## sylviam

IMG_0885.JPG




__
sylviam


__
May 5, 2014








My husband, Bruce and myself on our annual cruise.


----------



## colleens

I just saved Nicko the Cheftalk superhero to my computer. That is hilarious and terrific all at once, Chris. Thanks!

Here's a pic of us at Milos Estiatorio in Montreal.





  








milos.jpg




__
colleens


__
May 5, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@ColleenS that's a wallpaper for sure!


----------



## nicko

If I only I had that physique!


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> @French Fries it's nice to meet my favorite fellow home cook who's taught me how to make the best roast pork ever! Honestly half the time I can't remember whether you're a man or a woman but that's settled.


Haha well now you know! Nice to finally meet you too and glad to hear that you liked that pork roast recipe. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif I think my next dish will be your lamb dish over potatoes/lemons... can't remember the greek name. 


Nicko said:


> If I only I had that physique!


But you can! Well, at least... on the internet you can! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## genemachine

Lagom said:


> Spot pn FF. Your a little bit Syd Barrett in that grilling pic yourself there FF, pre insanity of course.


There was a pre-insanity phase for Syd? But, hell, yeah, FF would fit on any late 60s Floyd stage. So, we got a Barrett lookalike and a Gilmour lookalike. We got a Floyd coverband in the making here. I do play the bass, but sadly, I do not look the part of Waters.

EDIT: More importantly, I also can't sing if my life depended on it. My cats are fleeing in terror from the caterwauling if I try....


----------



## french fries

GeneMachine said:


> There was a pre-insanity phase for Syd? But, hell, yeah, FF would fit on any late 60s Floyd stage. So, we got a Barrett lookalike and a Gilmour lookalike. We got a Floyd coverband in the making.


Haha perfect I can play the guitar and sing!


----------



## genemachine

Nice one, FF! Anyone for percussion, drums and the keyboard?


----------



## lagom

Im pretty good picking up booze, women of questionable morals and doing security. Always wanted to be a rock band roadie im in. .


----------



## phatch

I don't have many pictures of me. I'm usually behind the camera. Here are a few from a quicksand death slog through the Buckskin Gulch 10 years or so back. I'm in the red pack.





  








Canyon Wall 12 (WOW-Deep in Gulch).JPG




__
phatch


__
May 5, 2014








I'm on the right.





  








Taking a Break 02.JPG




__
phatch


__
May 5, 2014








Slogging through some more of the muck in the narrows.





  








Wading through brown Mucky water 03.JPG




__
phatch


__
May 5, 2014








This was about 2/3 through. Note the muddy feet.





  








Phil (yea-make me get up).JPG




__
phatch


__
May 5, 2014


----------



## genemachine

@phatch

a) I only studied geology for two semesters before switching to biochemistry, but I'd go nuts in there. Dat rocks!!!

b) regarding the link in your sig - C. Walken is certifiably batshit, no?


----------



## phatch

It's an amazing hike.


----------



## koukouvagia

We all went from being nerdy chefs to being bikers, hikers, alpine climbers and rock stars. Nice.


----------



## genemachine

Koukouvagia said:


> We all went from being nerdy chefs to being bikers, hikers, alpine climbers and rock stars. Nice.


Hehe, especially nice to see the other interests here!


----------



## genemachine

Koukouvagia said:


> We all went from being nerdy chefs to being bikers, hikers, alpine climbers and rock stars. Nice.


Also, I am somewhat in songwriting mode.... "biker, hikers, alpine climbers" really has that rhythm to it.


----------



## lagom

When it comes to music I think my life as a chef is best defined by the Grateful Dead's Truckin.


----------



## koukouvagia

GeneMachine said:


> Also, I am somewhat in songwriting mode.... "biker, hikers, alpine climbers" really has that rhythm to it.


I prefer "bikers, hikers and rock stars" myself, has a better ring.


----------



## genemachine

Lagom said:


> When it comes to music I think my life as a chef is best defined by the Grateful Dead's Truckin.


Might be a few year younger than you, but yeah.


----------



## lagom

Well in a few restaurants I know of its more Lawyers, Guns, and Money.


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> We all went from being nerdy chefs to being bikers, hikers, alpine climbers and rock stars. Nice.


And let's not forget orchestra violinist!


----------



## genemachine

Lagom said:


> Well in a few restaurants I know of its more Lawyers, Guns, and Money. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif






 That one`?


----------



## genemachine

There is also this...


----------



## kuan

Garrett and I a couple years back out on the lake. 





  








boats.jpg




__
kuan


__
May 6, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

that's so cool kuan!  I like the longer hair, but the short style is very handsome as well...


----------



## pollopicu

Very nice, Kuan.


----------



## french fries

kuan said:


> Garrett and I a couple years back out on the lake.


I like both your looks kuan: the short hair look is very elegant and classy. The long hair look is natural and relaxed. You're lucky that both looks work for you! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

Long hair rocks @kuan


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> Long hair rocks @kuan


Well I definitely agree. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## jake t buds

French Fries said:


> Well I definitely agree. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


Yeah, yeah, yeah, I used to have long hair. Really long hair.

It's all gone now. :- (

But hey, I like sandpaper for a head (mostly). And my partner likes it.

(I was gonna post a pic of just my head but it looked - _awful_)


----------



## lagom

Hair? Now thats a sight I haven't seen in the mirror in a long time,


----------



## flipflopgirl

Coors beer promo sometime in the 80s...and yes that wolf costume smelled horrible.





  








photo (1).JPG




__
flipflopgirl


__
May 9, 2014


----------



## french fries

flipflopgirl said:


> Coors beer promo sometime in the 80s...and yes that wolf costume smelled horrible.


You look EXACTLY as I would have pictured you. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl

French Fries said:


> [thread="80636"]Quote:[/thread]
> 
> 
> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coors beer promo sometime in the 80s...and yes that wolf costume smelled horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> You look EXACTLY as I would have pictured you.
Click to expand...




flipflopgirl said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> flipflopgirl
> 
> 
> __
> May 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> Hope this works.
> Removed a pix from the frame and went from there.
> Me with my sibs.
> I am the last one on right.
> 
> mimi


That's what kgirl said about my more recent mug.

mimi

Someday I will grow up and stop having So Much Fun !


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@flipflopgirl NEVER GROW UP!


----------



## flipflopgirl

@kaneohegirlinaz I believe I will take that advice sistah!

mimi


----------



## dcarch

What a very interesting thread!

Interesting to see the faces who are the creators of many of the delicious dishes.

Here is me, taking down my 10-minute quick install/demount insulated tomato greenhouse.

dcarch


----------



## genemachine

dcarch said:


> What a very interesting thread!
> 
> Interesting to see the faces who are the creators of many of the delicious dishes.
> 
> Here is me, taking down my 10-minute quick install/demount insulated tomato greenhouse.
> 
> dcarch


 Nice one. after spending two days working to set up my greenhouse, well, that one looks simple  Ok, mine got about 10 m[sup]2 [/sup]more, but heck, who's counting. How many plants do you fit in that one?

Also, love your gardening outfit... Has some badass guerilla gardener vibe to, stealthily setting up tomato houses in unexpected places


----------



## dcarch

The beauty of this idea is the total eliminating of transplanting and transplant shock to the seedlings.

When the seedlings reach good size and the weather is warm enough, the greenhouse will be removed.

The components of the greenhouse take not much room to store away.

This concept goes with my other idea for high density growing with my "invisible" staking system.

dcarch


----------



## genemachine

Looking good, indeed. I don't think the transplant shock is too bad for most of my tomatoes and chilis, though - I am going with root-trainer pot pre-culture on the window sill, then transplant into big pots and move it into the greenhouse, right about this weekend, actually. Working good for me so far.


----------



## durangojo

image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 6, 2014








While not quite the athletic pose of teamfat's ice climbing photo,but i'm betting the vistas were equally as breathtaking. This is 6 or 7 years ago i think,going by hair length. it was a hot mid summer's day when we started out, but by the time we got to the summit it was a whole other climate!(note the lumberjack coat i borrowed? from my husband). The town of Telluride is to the left below me. We were going up to an old defunct mining town. Once upon a time Tomboy town (elev. 11,400) was a thriving little town of 900 including a school(opened only in the summer)until the Tomboy Mine closed in the late 20's. I truly don't know how those people endured and survived the winter months at that altitude nonetheless raising families.....some heart and hardy souls for sure. I was awestricken by both the views and the utter hardiness of those people.

joey


----------



## koukouvagia

Like!


----------



## chrisbelgium

The best picture on this thread could have been a wonderful impressionist's painting;





  








chicagoTerry3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 7, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

... and the worst:

View media item 99468
My husband and I have been kid/dog watching for our nephew and his wife, who needed to attend a conference for a week.

A very playful 75 pound Golden Retriever puppy took me for a walk along a concrete sidewalk...

8 hours in ER I came out the other side with:

three stitches in my split lip

two black eyes

a broken nose

chipped front teeth

jammed my thumb pretty good and sprained my wrist

and loads of raspberries all over


----------



## durangojo

OUCH! Wishing you a most speedy recovery Kgirl.......hope the doggie got sent to school!

joey


----------



## koukouvagia

Oh my goodnes kgirl I'm so sorry that happened! I'm too afraid of dogs.


----------



## durangojo

@Chrisbelgium
That's really amazing! Wow.....

joey


----------



## lagom

Wow K, sorry for that. Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisB, you created a masterpiece.


----------



## jake t buds

So Kgirl. What did the concrete taste like? 

Sorry, my twisted humor strikes again.

Sorry for the mishap. Hope it doesn't affect anything food wise long term.

Heal quickly.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Ha! To be honest Jake all I tasted was blood from my mouth as well as my nose... I wasn't able to eat anything that didn't go through a straw. I'm still taking it easy on the solids, like small pieces


----------



## petalsandcoco

So sorry about what happened to you Kgirl ! I hope you start feeling better very soon. 

@ Chis : 1st class ! Terry looks superb .


----------



## chicagoterry

Oh, K-Girl! I am so sorry to see you looking so battered and bruised. It must have been terrifying while it was happening. I hope you heal quickly.

Chris--thank you for making me look so lovely! That's pretty amazing.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@durangojo @Koukouvagia @Lagom @jake t buds @petalsandcoco @ChicagoTerry

MAHALO, thank you all for such warm wishes for recovery

you're funny jake, I needed a laugh even though it made my lip hurt

I've always felt that Chef Talk truly is a Community


----------



## butzy

@kaneohegirlinaz:

Sorry to hear you got dragged around. Hope you get well real soon!

@ChrisBelgium

What a great idea for a painting. You can be the next Flemish master /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View media item 99468
> ...A very playful 75 pound Golden Retriever puppy took me for a walk along a concrete sidewalk...


That concrete-rash looks quite painful, hope it heals soon.


ChicagoTerry said:


> ...Chris--thank you for making me look so lovely! That's pretty amazing.


Terry & all the others; thanks, I thought it was such a nice picture, perfectly fit to do something interesting with it. You know, Photoshop.


----------



## genemachine

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... and the worst:
> 
> View media item 99468
> My husband and I have been kid/dog watching for our nephew and his wife, who needed to attend a conference for a week.
> 
> A very playful 75 pound Golden Retriever puppy took me for a walk along a concrete sidewalk...
> 
> 8 hours in ER I came out the other side with:
> 
> three stitches in my split lip
> 
> two black eyes
> 
> a broken nose
> 
> chipped front teeth
> 
> jammed my thumb pretty good and sprained my wrist
> 
> and loads of raspberries all over


 Oh my, Kgirl - get better soon! Seems to be the time for that kind of stuff - I lost traction on the hind wheel while turning into a gravel road with the scooter yesterday and took a tumble into the gravel. Bruised ribs, good road rash on the arms and legs. Nothing on the face, though, thanks to the helmet, but given how the helmet is scratched up, it was a good decision to wear it - seems like I banged the head on the road once or twice there.... Nothing ER- worthy, though, just black and blue and bruised.

On that note - I definitely recommend at least a jet helmet when walking a dog


----------



## pitufina73

wow!! very cool people here!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## dreamshards8

DSCN0809.JPG




__
dreamshards8


__
Jun 8, 2014








This is me and my little guy chilling at Wakheena Falls and the most recent pic of me. Any photos I have of me in the kitchen at work are absolutely aweful, lol.


----------



## pollopicu

Nice pic, dreamhard.


----------



## fireacquired

Just came back from a trip to Door County WI a few days ago, didn't really get any pictures of me but here's one of me about to be lifted off the boat for para-sailing!





  








IMG_2744.jpg




__
fireacquired


__
Jun 8, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@dreamshards8 just love the Columbia River area, beautiful

@FireAcquired WOW! that must have been a blast! I love a good adventure ... welcome to you both by the way ...

Mahalos @GeneMachine @ChrisBelgium @butzy for the ALOHA sent my way... with all of these kind-folk, I'll be right as rain in no time


----------



## chef torrie

Here's a bunch. Some working. Some not.




  








IMG_21289538775970.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014











  








IMG_21385247699309.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014











  








IMG_21031216388274.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014











  








IMG_20997073382903.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014











  








IMG_20982098926115.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014











  








IMG_21172789538907.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014











  








IMG_21413293262054.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014











  








IMG_21456706470061.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014











  








IMG_21570821704435.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

Well look who's here!





  








petals.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 9, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

Deleted; maybe not all that funny, sorry KGirl.


----------



## dcarch

I found something too, not on the WEB, in MoMA!

dcarch 





  








chrischefa_zps243deb78.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 9, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Chris , I'm humbled by your artistic connaissance . (Not just with these photos but in many areas of your life) . 

I am honoured to be framed by you.

@ Torrie : working the line- good pics.


----------



## chrisbelgium

@dcarch; aha, Warhol.

@Petals; you do look quite photogenetic, that's why.


----------



## teamfat

So, @kaneohegirlinaz how are the injuries coming along? Does it still hurt to smile and laugh?

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@teamfat that's a big 10-4 good buddy!

my husband makes me laugh all the time, by just being him, and I have to grab my lower lip

the wound is still not healed completely, so still drinking liquids through a straw

... try ordering a glass of wine with a straw (we've been traveling now for a month)... you'll get a funny look forsure!

no sandwiches yet, that's just way to painful, everything has to eaten with fork and knife, small bites, I _know_ I've lost weight though, not a diet that I'd recommend...


----------



## koukouvagia

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @teamfat that's a big 10-4 good buddy!
> 
> my husband makes me laugh all the time, by just being him, and I have to grab my lower lip
> 
> the wound is still not healed completely, so still drinking liquids through a straw
> 
> ... try ordering a glass of wine with a straw (we've been traveling now for a month)... you'll get a funny look forsure!
> 
> no sandwiches yet, that's just way to painful, everything has to eaten with fork and knife, small bites, I _know_ I've lost weight though, not a diet that I'd recommend...


Oh dear do take good care of yourself, don't worry I don't think there will be any permanent damage. I myself am on the strep throat diet, anything I swallow feels like broken glass.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Koukouvagia feel better Miss KK, strep is a bummer, since moving to the desert, both my husband and I have lost most ENT problems. well, it's the single didgit humidity levels don't ya know /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Koukouvagia
> feel better Miss KK, strep is a bummer, since moving to the desert, both my husband and I have lost most ENT problems. well, it's the single didgit humidity levels don't ya know


Yes humidity wreaks havoc on a persons body. Since moving to a dry climate in southern Krete my mother has not suffered with any of the asthma or arthritic problems she used to suffer with in the southern east coast of US.


----------



## eastshores

I didn't see this thread until just now. I tried to find something more recent but the only thing I could find was a joke that I sent to a friend and it's not very big but it shows the 55+ lbs I've put on posting too much on cheftalk! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

A long time ago!





  








longtimeago.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 12, 2014








About 5 years ago in the keys





  








keys.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 12, 2014








About 5 months ago joking while I was traveling





  








selfie.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 12, 2014


----------



## rick alan

Profile pic.jpg




__
rick alan


__
Jun 12, 2014








Taken in the bathroom mirror at my friends machine shop about 6/7 years ago. The Nexus Machine and Gallery was actually a machine shop but always listed in the yellow pages as an art gallery. Bit of a story behind that. But of relevant importance a lot of good cooking got done here, as the proprietor would make dinner every evening for whoever was around. Not your run of the mill machine shop.

Rick


----------



## mikelm

OWWW! - K-girl

just caught up to your accident.  You have my deepest sympathy and hopes for a speedy recovery.  Get well quick.

Mike

Same thing happened to me a couple years ago, but only minor lumps and bumps. Those dogs can really lunge!


----------



## koukouvagia

@eastshores wow I pictured you to be really really old. Maybe because you're in florida and I imagine everyone in florida is old maybe?

@Rick Alan Uncanny resemblance to the Rick in my head lol


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I agree, Miss KK, I imagined ES as a distinguished older gentleman


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@MikeLM mahalos, thanks for that, yeah, doggies can be big _LUGS_! but you gotta love `em...

I gave the puppy-boy a big hug to reassure him when we got back from ER,

thank goodness our nephew had such great neighbors and stayed with the kids for us.


----------



## eastshores

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I agree, Miss KK, I imagined ES as a distinguished older gentleman


I'm certainly not distinguished /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif .. and most the time I don't even act my age!


----------



## koukouvagia

eastshores said:


> I'm certainly not distinguished /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif .. and most the time I don't even act my age!


 Well we never said you acted your age lol


----------



## flipflopgirl

Chef Torrie said:


> Here's a bunch. Some working. Some not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_21289538775970.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_21385247699309.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_21031216388274.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20997073382903.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20982098926115.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_21172789538907.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_21413293262054.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_21456706470061.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_21570821704435.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 9, 2014


Great to see you are so well rounded Torrie!

All work no play can suck the life out of you....

mimi


----------



## chef torrie

Thanks mimi. Most of those pictures are from when I worked in Vegas sooooooooo, I had to make time for a little play


----------



## koukouvagia

@Chef Torrie you look like a contestant from Top Chef


----------



## chef torrie

Koukouvagia said:


> @Chef Torrie
> you look like a contestant from Top Chef


Oh gosh no KK! Just working! Haha. How come you started the thread but there is no picture of yourself ??


----------



## genemachine

Rick Alan said:


> Profile pic.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> rick alan
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken in the bathroom mirror at my friends machine shop about 6/7 years ago. The Nexus Machine and Gallery was actually a machine shop but always listed in the yellow pages as an art gallery. Bit of a story behind that. But of relevant importance a lot of good cooking got done here, as the proprietor would make dinner every evening for whoever was around. Not your run of the mill machine shop.
> 
> Rick


Jean Reno, you are on cheftalk now?? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

Chef Torrie said:


> Oh gosh no KK! Just working! Haha. How come you started the thread but there is no picture of yourself ??


I had them up as took them down after a few days. Guess you last your chance to see me.


----------



## eastshores

Koukouvagia said:


> I had them up as took them down after a few days. Guess you last your chance to see me.


Bad manners!


----------



## rick alan

Koukouvagia said:


> @Rick Alan Uncanny resemblance to the Rick in my head lol


@GeneMachine too

Koukouvagia it just may be that at sometime you ran into this mysterious twin of mine I keep hearing about, GeneMachine seems to know him as Jean Reno.

Rick


----------



## eastshores

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif .. redacted.


----------



## dave kinogie

Well I don't post as much as I like here but some of you may know me from the same screen name on a couple of the knive forums as well... Anywho, here goes nothing...





  








Beard.jpg




__
dave kinogie


__
Jun 16, 2014












  








Beardgame1.JPG




__
dave kinogie


__
Jun 16, 2014












  








DSC_0216.JPG




__
dave kinogie


__
Jun 16, 2014












  








DSC_0340.JPG




__
dave kinogie


__
Jun 16, 2014








Various stages and styles of beard growth haha. The last 2 pics are from within the last month. None are older then about 9 months.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Nice to "see" you Dave.

mimi


----------



## nataly7

Good idea


----------



## greg

Sometime last winter,





  








pprj.jpg




__
greg


__
Jun 25, 2014








Ten years ago, more hair, less grey (me on the left),





  








o4dy.jpg




__
greg


__
Jun 25, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

So nice to see your face Greg, nice to have you online too!


----------



## teamfat

The post I just made in another thread referencing the Actor Paul Newman and his love of sports car racing made me think. I doubt many of you know other things I've done in previous lives. You can't see my face here, but trust me.





  








tq.large.gif




__
teamfat


__
Jul 9, 2014








This one was taken during an autocross, where you drive through cones in a big parking lot as fast as you can.





  








killer_pass.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 9, 2014








Here's one during a real wheel to wheel race with other cars. Being in the smallest, lowest power car out there all these guys passed me at the end of the long straight. That's another one of my Spitfires, the yellow one on the right. At the end of the twisty bits though, I was a bit closer to their tails. That little car could CORNER!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@teamfat what else don't we know about you? what an interesting life you must have.


----------



## teamfat

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @teamfat what else don't we know about you? what an interesting life you must have.


Now it is what an interesting life I HAD. Not much fun stuff going on these days.


----------



## helloitslucas

So nice to put a face to so many names!





  








usnew.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 9, 2014








My girlfriend and I. Probably my favourite photo of us.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@helloitslucas what a great photo set, is your GF there in Iowa with you?


----------



## helloitslucas

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @helloitslucas what a great photo set, is your GF there in Iowa with you?


Sadly, no! She is still in Switzerland, but is moving out to the west coast with me soon. Counting down the days!


----------



## teamfat

Decided to change my look. Why did it bring to mind Chinese phone books?





  








shaved.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 20, 2014


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> Decided to change my look. Why did it bring to mind Chinese phone books?


Nice Movember look. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## alaminute

How have I missed this thread??!!! This is delightful, you know I'm sure we all agree nothing beats sitting and enjoying good food and libations with friends and loved ones and seeing all your wonderful faces and comments feels just like that. So in the spirit here's me at a dinner a couple nights ago where a local chef did his take on Sean Brock recipes while Sean himself came around signing his new book heritage.




  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Nov 20, 2014







Another with my daughter




  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Nov 20, 2014







With my son




  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Nov 20, 2014







And finally with my crew at my previous spot




  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Nov 20, 2014







And here's what eric Ripert thinks of all of you guys


----------



## alaminute

image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Nov 20, 2014


----------



## mezzaluna

Yeah, I missed it too! Here I am, taken this past June.





  








AnnMeyers 6_1_2014.JPG




__
mezzaluna


__
Nov 30, 2014


----------



## jarmo

Selfie.


----------



## chefedb

Alaminute  This is Chef Eric Rippert from La Bernadin in New York


----------



## chefedb

sView media item 103629 Me and my kittens


----------



## flipflopgirl

Nice to "see" you all!
Who knew that we would all turn out to be super models lol!
Ed are those kitties twins?

mimi


----------



## alaminute

SUPER CUTE!!!!! Chef Ripert, you look so much different out of your coat lol


----------



## chefedb

Yes !   2 little  girls  same litter  KALI and KAMI


----------



## chicagoterry

Interesting...the picture I posted of myself has disappeared from my post and the posts that reproduced it and I didn't remove it.

Maybe pix copied from Facebook have an automatic expiration date?


----------



## teamfat

Well that's too bad. It was one of my favorites, such an informal, inviting setting.

mjb.


----------



## nicko

We did not remove it Terry so maybe it is a facebook issue.


----------



## cheflayne

I have noticed that if I download a pic to my computer and then copy and paste it to my pictures here in my profile, when later I delete it from my download file, it also makes it disappear from here.


----------



## everydaygourmet

san salvador volcano2.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Dec 10, 2014








Great to see the faces behind the monikers!, Cheers Everyone!

Best to you all,

EDG


----------



## koukouvagia

Everyone here is so freakin cute!

Here's me doing what I do best




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Dec 11, 2014


----------



## jarmo

.


----------



## chefmannydlm

2014-08-19 15.27.46.jpg




__
chefmannydlm


__
Oct 15, 2014








This is my first coat with my name stiched into it.





  








2013-07-05 22.02.17.jpg




__
chefmannydlm


__
Dec 11, 2014








This is with my dad before he passed away.


----------



## teamfat

Your dad? I see no resemblance at all /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Nice shot.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

Had to dig this out - me and my dad:





  








dad.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 11, 2014








This was taken at my brother's house in Alabama years ago. Matt suggested that Dad and our stepmother come down from Indiana to have a nice Father's Day weekend, in 2001 when he turned 80. Just relax for a few days and see his granddaughter Taylor. What nobody told Dad was that all of us kids were secretly arranging to be there.

It was a great weekend, the smile never left his face.

mjb.


----------



## tbos42

Cool thread!

Me





  








me.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 11, 2014








The Fam





  








75154_3861670985702_863839843_n.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 11, 2014








With My Boys at the Tampa Rays Game.





  








boys3.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 11, 2014


----------



## alaminute

@teamfat your dad is flipping precious!! That smile is amazing kind of wonderful [emoji]128515[/emoji]
@Koukouvagia I'm so glad you posted again!!! I read this whole thread before originally posting and was so happy looking through all the photos but the mystery of what the OP looked like was kind of ironic
@tbos42you have a beautiful family


----------



## chicagoterry

Aw...thanks Teamfat.

Thanks Nicko. I didn't think you had removed it, so I was thinking it might be a FB issue...but, like so many FB issues, I don't even like thinking about how FB might "know" if I reposted a picture somewhere else not linked to my FB account. It's just creepy.

Cheflayne--I checked to see if maybe the picture had been removed from my FB photos and it is still there, so it's just a mystery.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Speaking of photos of ourselves with our Father's





  








me and dad.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 12, 2014








One of my favorite pictures, we adored each other


----------



## french fries

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> One of my favorite pictures, we adored each other


So delightfully beautiful. Perfectly synchronized souls.


----------



## eastshores

I'll add one with my father. I lost him in April of this year and it's been a pretty tough year for me. This was taken before the time of digital cameras. I was being funny wearing a Santa hat and told him let's take a picture together. Only after getting it developed I realized he stood perfectly in front of a picture and became Rudolph! I added the glow for affect /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif





  








rudolph.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Dec 12, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@eastshores you and your Dad gave me a good chuckle, he must have been a character!

These photos that we have of our loved ones become

more and more precious to us as time passes and helps to heal us.

I know your grief, I lost my Dad way too early, but I know he's with me, everyday.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

French Fries said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pictures, we adored each other
> 
> 
> 
> So delightfully beautiful. Perfectly synchronized souls.
Click to expand...

Mahalo, thanks FF, my Dad was never the smothering type towards me, we definitely understood each other...

and I _still _sleep that way, one arm up over my head and the other must be still resting on my Dad's, I miss him

all these years later. Funny, he's the one who shaped me into the person I am today.

Daddy's Girl, for sure!


----------



## harrisonh

View media item 124454
Me and Boulud


----------



## rick alan

It would be nice to see faces added more regularly here.

Rick


----------



## laurenlulu

image.jpeg




__
laurenlulu


__
Jan 4, 2016








Have I mentioned how much I LOVE Red Snapper?


----------



## meezenplaz

Haha did you actually eat that fish after so expertly seducing it? 
Great piccy Lulu!


----------



## koukouvagia

Nice to see this thread again. Here's me from my most recent tour of duty




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 4, 2016


----------



## laurenlulu

Meezenplaz said:


> Haha did you actually eat that fish after so expertly seducing it?
> Great piccy Lulu!


HA! Thanks Meezy, it's was a Sysco display at a food show unfortunately, wanted to take him home!


----------



## pepper grind

Koukouvagia said:


> Nice to see this thread again. Here's me from my most recent tour of duty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 4, 2016


Great shot! Where was that taken?


----------



## pepper grind

.


----------



## pepper grind

laurenlulu said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> laurenlulu
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 4, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I LOVE Red Snapper?


I may or may not have done that same thing New Year's Eve


----------



## lagom

Do you tour in Europe? I have a friend that is a flautist for the göteborg symphony that I get great seats through at a wonderful rate. Maybe if you come to Sweden you can come join us for dinner.


----------



## koukouvagia

That was at the Strathmore Theater near DC this weekend. 

I do some concerts in Europe but have never been to Sweden, though now I have an invite haha!


----------



## lagom

The west coast of Sweden is a great place to introduce yourself to scandanavia, if you visit here we can do one hell of a bbq here on the coast.


----------



## mike9

KK - Who are you playing with?  We have a friend who is a violist in the NY Philharmonic.


----------



## laurenlulu

"I may or may not have done that same thing New Year's Eve"

HA!! Bet it was the best thing that happened to him all day!


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> KK - Who are you playing with? We have a friend who is a violist in the NY Philharmonic.


Your friend has a nice cushy gig. I'm a freelancer and got my own projects I put together. That pic was from a salut to Vienna series of concerts I did on the east coast, it was a very big orchestra. Musicians don't have much time to cook during the holidays. I'm starved for some home cooked meals.


----------



## mike9

I salute you for your love of your art.  It's a hard thing to pursue on your own.  

I think she said '82 or '83 she joined the NYP.  She's on the road often doing residencies and playing weekends, trips to europe, china, etc.  Believe me organizing and cooking are not her strong suits - LOL.  Dinner parties at her place mean several of us actually pull it together and get it on the table.


----------



## markrmoore2

http://www.cheftalk.com/content/type/61/id/125156/width/500/height/1000[/IMG

[B]This my professional attire[/B]


----------



## kuan

Markrmoore2 said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> markrmoore2
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 7, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This my professional attire*


I didn't know Ralph Macchio owned a restaurant!


----------



## markrmoore2

kuan said:


> I didn't know Ralph Macchio owned a restaurant!


* Miyagi in the kitchen *


----------



## teamfat

A few of you may have seen this on my Facebook page.





  








big_whisk.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 26, 2016


----------



## meezenplaz

That whip....that bowl....that's ummmm....a bit like killing ants with a sledgehammer is it not? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Good pic though, mjb. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## dueh

11880634_10153282498063248_1769378553183976343_n.j




__
dueh


__
Jan 27, 2016












  








11988230_10153334116738248_7461557447751165527_n.j




__
dueh


__
Jan 27, 2016












  








IMG_1077.JPG




__
dueh


__
Jan 27, 2016








huzzah!!


----------



## planethoff

Feeling vain tonight. 




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jun 24, 2016







Wait. That's not my face




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jun 24, 2016







Nope. Not that one either




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jun 24, 2016







Getting closer




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jun 24, 2016







Nope. Way too handsome




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jun 24, 2016







Me.


----------



## Iceman

Image




__
Iceman


__
Jun 24, 2016











  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Jun 24, 2016











  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Jun 24, 2016







_*One of them is Me.*_​


----------



## lagom

Posted here a couple years ago but this is from today. It's Midsomar today so when the girls were making the traditional flower crowns for themselves they decided I needed one too. So me and my 3 year old.





  








image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Jun 24, 2016


----------



## kaiquekuisine

I wish i knew that this thread existed before.

So happy someone reactived it so i could see the people who have helped me along these years as well as responded with me in many other threads.

Guess ill post a picture too, even though i hardly keep them around.





  








Me and Mom Black and White.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jun 28, 2016








Me and my mother (about 10 months ago)


----------



## laurenlulu

Love Goldens, they're SO smart and cuddly


----------



## peachcreek

Capture meeee.PNG




__
peachcreek


__
Dec 21, 2016








Me at work. Taken May 2016.


----------



## jimyra

I like this thread. I always wonder what we look like. This is me a few years ago picking out some veal.





  








05-31-10_1146.jpg




__
jimyra


__
Dec 21, 2016


----------



## hungrypanda

I may not post too often, but I so appreciate how close-knit of a community this is. It was lovely to be able to pair faces with names that have become quite familiar while scrolling through posts about whatever it is I'm eating over a quick lunch. It was also so cool to learn more about your lives--you're an anazing bunch. I may not be a big contributor, but I thought I'd share too. Photo from El Yunque, a Puerto Rican rainforest. I'd eaten my weight in Puerto Rican rice that day, hence the happiness [emoji]128522[/emoji]




  








image.jpeg




__
hungrypanda


__
Apr 14, 2017


----------



## morning glory

Koukouvagia said:


> Don't you wish you knew what we all look like? We share beautiful pictures of our food and stories about our lives and none of ourselves. I have picture of each one of you in my mind but of course that's all imagined. So if you're willing and able please share photos of yourself here!
> 
> I warn you though, I'm extremely private of my online postings and I am probably going to erase all these photos by tomorrow. This is me


Well I only just looked at this thread so I missed how beautiful you are @Koukouvagia !


----------



## kmchef

IMG_6034.JPG




__
kmchef


__
Apr 18, 2017








Me [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## damiencmv920

17352130_445794369093540_7493018652875136502_n.jpg




__
damiencmv920


__
Apr 20, 2017


----------



## heidicookssuppe

That's me 'n' hubby. Two aging hippies trying to keep their circumference less than their height.





  








IMG_0493 (2).JPG




__
heidicookssuppe


__
Apr 20, 2017


----------



## chefgrl217

Hi everyone, I am kind of new to this but this is me....degreased lol




  








IMG_20160717_230341.jpg




__
chefgrl217


__
Apr 24, 2017


----------



## flipflopgirl

Hi @chefgrl217.

You clean up nicely lol.

Welcome to Chef Talk!

mimi


----------



## lagom

Bumped into an old buddy in Madrid today, ate some of his cousins leg layer in the evening. I'm the one with glasses [emoji]128515[/emoji]





  








IMG_3025.JPG




__
lagom


__
Apr 24, 2017








My buddy's family.





  








IMG_3027.JPG




__
lagom


__
Apr 24, 2017


----------

